# Coyotes trying to get my beagles need HELP



## Swain08 (Feb 4, 2013)

I had a pack of coyotes try to get into my beagles pen a couple nights ago I've attempted to hunt them and never had any luck. They tend to come out round 10 or later. What would be the best way to take this pack out? I have never done any trapping before and know very little on the subject. Just don't want them getting to my dogs and killing all the rabbits around. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## AbnormalEKG (Feb 4, 2013)

Good luck, I'm having the same problem. Ive got 2 outside dogs that Ive had to start locking up inside my shop at night because the yotes are trying to sneak in and get them. I'm not very experienced with it either. If you've got your dogs in a pen, maybe you should try making a "scat mat". Mine aren't in a pen, so I've had to resort to making a couple of decoys, and trying my hand at an electronic caller and try to take them out one by one.
My neighbor had an idea that he suggested too, but I haven't tried it yet. He says that some nice, sturdy line with a #10 gator treble hook on the end, with a store bought chicken hanging from it does the trick. Says he used to do this, and sometimes would have 5 or 6 yotes dangling from the trees when he would come out in the mornings.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2013)

The treble hooks in the tree is about the most ignorant idea I have ever heard in my life... I'd be ashamed to even suggest something so trashy and cruel. Are ya'll sure it's yotes getting after your dogs? Is this a common yote behaviour? Heck, how about getting you some tougher dogs?


----------



## Swain08 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yea they have got bad. We use to make special hamburger patties for them but they have gotten smart and avoid them now. I've tried hunting them in the past with dying rabbit electric caller and even tried with some live bait and the wouldn't come up. My dad set some traps and they broke the chains and ran off with the traps so I have no idea what to do I was hoping someone here could give some advice since they are avid trappers


----------



## Swain08 (Feb 4, 2013)

I know it's yotes I have seen and heard them round my dogs late at night. And special patties is bacon grease peanut butter and raw ground beef that has set out for a couple days to get it smelling ripe and we would dig out a hole behind a trap and put patties there but they were breaking the chains on the traps and would tore up a couple of my coon traps so patties no longer work I guess they associate the smell with potential traps and won't come near them


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 4, 2013)

If something was trying to kill my dog, I would do whatever it took to stop it.  Treble hooks are a bad idea though, might catch a neighbor's dog trying to get an easy meal hanging from a tree.   Traps are the best thing.  If they are realing trying that hard to get into the pens, put out traps all along the fence, you will catch a few.  Or you could electrify the fence with enough voltage to zap a large animal pretty good.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2013)

Swain08 said:


> I know it's yotes I have seen and heard them round my dogs late at night. And special patties is bacon grease peanut butter and raw ground beef that has set out for a couple days to get it smelling ripe and we would dig out a hole behind a trap and put patties there but they were breaking the chains on the traps and would tore up a couple of my coon traps so patties no longer work I guess they associate the smell with potential traps and won't come near them



I thought you were talking about 'poison'... I guess the kid (I think he was probably about 11 or 12 and just didn't know better) posting about the hooks just got me wrong sided. If i was you I'd put a trail-cam and make 100% sure it was yotes... cause if it is they are some seriously bold and mean ones. If it is beyond any doubt I would get a hold of a pro trapper to get rid of these 'super' coyotes you got going around there. Our local go-to trapper here has been at it for decades and he's got some secret home-made scents that'll make em' get in bed with you!

I would like to see some trail cam pics of this sort of activity, honestly. I just never heard of such and would have to rule out all the other possibilities, esp. other dogs. Good Luck, and please don't hang out no baited treble hooks...


----------



## Swain08 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yea that's my thing with treble hooks there are a lot of neighbor dogs and with the traps it's hard to use the snap traps I see on here because people coon hunt all over my land and I would hate to snag there dog or worse them. 
What would be the best way to call them in?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 4, 2013)

Hire a trapper!


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> If something was trying to kill my dog, I would do whatever it took to stop it.  Treble hooks are a bad idea though, might catch a neighbor's dog trying to get an easy meal hanging from a tree.   Traps are the best thing.  If they are realing trying that hard to get into the pens, put out traps all along the fence, you will catch a few.  Or you could electrify the fence with enough voltage to zap a large animal pretty good.



See even he realizes the hooks ain't real smart!!!


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2013)

Swain08 said:


> Yea that's my thing with treble hooks there are a lot of neighbor dogs and with the traps it's hard to use the snap traps I see on here because people coon hunt all over my land and I would hate to snag there dog or worse them.
> What would be the best way to call them in?



I'd bout bet good money you got some of them 'neighbor dogs' you got running around there is really the problem here... yotes are way too smart to risk the danger and effort to come in your backyard and gnaw into a wire pen full of beagles. It just don't make any sense?


----------



## Swain08 (Feb 4, 2013)

No no no would never poison. I will pull out the trail can and mount it up out there. We have problems from time to time with them over the years and no one ever did anything bout them so I think they are getting brave. Ill do my best to get y'all some pics though. They don't seem to be scared of much me and friends can be outside having a beer and you can hear them all around.


----------



## Swain08 (Feb 4, 2013)

olcowman said:


> I'd bout bet good money you got some of them 'neighbor dogs' you got running around there is really the problem here... yotes are way too smart to risk the danger and effort to come in your backyard and gnaw into a wire pen full of beagles. It just don't make any sense?



I know it seems odd. If someone was telling me this I would have a hard time believing it to so I understand your skepticism. My pen is bout 50 yards from my house and a bout 20 yards from my dove field. I will definitely get you some pics though


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 4, 2013)

Swain, I look forward to seeing those pictures!!!!!


----------



## Swain08 (Feb 4, 2013)

I hope I can remember how to use the trail can haven't used that thing in years


----------



## Duck (Feb 5, 2013)

Swain08, have you tried using an electronic caller on them at night?


----------



## mpwarrak (Feb 5, 2013)

Swain08 said:


> My dad set some traps and they broke the chains and ran off with the traps so I have no idea what to do I was hoping someone here could give some advice since they are avid trappers



Trapping is the way to go. Read some stuff on this forum and figure it out.  Yotes running off with traps consistently is irresponsible and won't happen if done right.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 5, 2013)

olcowman said:


> The treble hooks in the tree is about the most ignorant idea I have ever heard in my life... I'd be ashamed to even suggest something so trashy and cruel. Are ya'll sure it's yotes getting after your dogs? Is this a common yote behaviour? Heck, how about getting you some tougher dogs?



This^^^^^^^^

Cept how but sitting out at night and HUNT The yotes, using the Dogs as "Decoys"


Treble Hooks Really?


----------



## Swain08 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm looking into getting some new traps now any suggestion on best brand


----------



## terrell county (Feb 5, 2013)

A FoxPro with screaming pups and a D740 mounted on an Ar15 ought to take care of your problem.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 5, 2013)

Swain08 said:


> I'm looking into getting some new traps now any suggestion on best brand



Some of them big conibears would guarantee they ain't running off with your trap and be a humane, quick kill... but most trappers around here go with a spring loaded leg hold and many have the jaws rubber-coated so they can sell uninjured animals to fox pens and such. I reckon they are pretty hard to trap though and you just can't go out a setting traps here and there and catch many? Ckeck the web for the Ga Trappers Assoc and see who is in your area for help/advice maybe?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 5, 2013)

terrell county said:


> A FoxPro with screaming pups and a D740 mounted on an Ar15 ought to take care of your problem.



That's always a good prescription to cure even the nastiest case of nuisance yotes.


----------



## bowhunter02 (Feb 5, 2013)

Get you some MB 550 offset traps.


----------



## Howler (Feb 6, 2013)

*Coyote*

Try hanging a piece of meat with fishing line high enough to make them jump. Then have to traps under the bait that should help keep there noses off the ground and away from the traps. Hang several pieces of meat from the tree, try #2 foot traps use scent free gloves.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 7, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Some of them big conibears would guarantee they ain't running off with your trap and be a humane, quick kill... but most trappers around here go with a spring loaded leg hold and many have the jaws rubber-coated so they can sell uninjured animals to fox pens and such. I reckon they are pretty hard to trap though and you just can't go out a setting traps here and there and catch many? Ckeck the web for the Ga Trappers Assoc and see who is in your area for help/advice maybe?



if u r in GA a bodygrip got to be 10feet from water


----------



## william johnson (Feb 9, 2013)

Check out youtub type in trapping coyote


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2013)

AbnormalEKG said:


> Good luck, I'm having the same problem. Ive got 2 outside dogs that Ive had to start locking up inside my shop at night because the yotes are trying to sneak in and get them. I'm not very experienced with it either. If you've got your dogs in a pen, maybe you should try making a "scat mat". Mine aren't in a pen, so I've had to resort to making a couple of decoys, and trying my hand at an electronic caller and try to take them out one by one.
> My neighbor had an idea that he suggested too, but I haven't tried it yet. He says that some nice, sturdy line with a #10 gator treble hook on the end, with a store bought chicken hanging from it does the trick. Says he used to do this, and sometimes would have 5 or 6 yotes dangling from the trees when he would come out in the mornings.





your neighbor is trying to get you into serious trouble. 

not to mention i think hes blowing smoke up your dress. 



T


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2013)

Howler said:


> Try hanging a piece of meat with fishing line high enough to make them jump. Then have to traps under the bait that should help keep there noses off the ground and away from the traps. Hang several pieces of meat from the tree, try #2 foot traps use scent free gloves.



how well has that worked out for you?


T


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> if u r in GA a bodygrip got to be 10feet from water



not unless its more than 9.5 inches square. 


T


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2013)

how many of you have actually read the trapping regulations?

or for that matter the hunting regulations?

T


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2013)

Swain08 said:


> Yea that's my thing dogswith treble hooks there are a lot of neighbor  and with the traps it's hard to use the snap traps I see on here because people coon hunt all over my land and I would hate to snag there dog or worse them.
> What would be the best way to call them in?



so it being illegal isn't a big problem them I guess?


T


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2013)

folks, garbage posts like these are what get repeated in house and senate hearings when anti trappers and hunters speak. get your heads out of your rear ends and use some common sense. 

if you don't have any common sense try to use some of the time you spend on the internet developing some. 

T


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2013)

Swain08 said:


> I know it's yotes I have seen and heard them round my dogs late at night. And special patties is bacon grease peanut butter and raw ground beef that has set out for a couple days to get it smelling ripe and we would dig out a hole behind a trap and put patties there but they were breaking the chains on the traps and would tore up a couple of my coon traps so patties no longer work I guess they associate the smell with potential traps and won't come near them



you said they were coming out at 10 or later. how about instead of making these posts after 10 you go out and hunt them? 

just an idea. 

T


----------



## famlytraprz (Feb 11, 2013)

Throwback said:


> how many of you have actually read the trapping regulations?
> 
> or for that matter the hunting regulations?
> 
> T


I promise I've read them start to finish...
I try to ignore  ignorant posts and suggestions but mostly I hope most people realize that these suggestions are not coming from experienced trappers.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 11, 2013)

Throwback said:


> not unless its more than 9.5 inches square.
> 
> 
> T


True that but have a hard time getting a yote to put his head a 220 or prob a 330 as well just trying look out for ya but what ever u do hope u get them all and good luck


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 11, 2013)

Throwback said:


> folks, garbage posts like these are what get repeated in house and senate hearings when anti trappers and hunters speak. get your heads out of your rear ends and use some common sense.
> 
> if you don't have any common sense try to use some of the time you spend on the internet developing some.
> 
> T



I do not know this man but u better do what he says he knows his stuff


----------



## Rouxthless (Feb 11, 2013)

We're in the middle of filming at TV show dealing with nuisance animals like gators, coyots, beavers, etc. Please send me a message with your contact info and we'll see what we can work out...


----------



## Muddywater (Feb 13, 2013)

olcowman said:


> The treble hooks in the tree is about the most ignorant idea I have ever heard in my life... I'd be ashamed to even suggest something so trashy and cruel. Are ya'll sure it's yotes getting after your dogs? Is this a common yote behaviour? Heck, how about getting you some tougher dogs?



If your primary income was livestock and yotes were taking from you, I can assure you that you would try what ever you could to exterminate.... This animal should be extinct!


----------



## Throwback (Feb 13, 2013)

Muddywater said:


> If your primary income was livestock and yotes were taking from you, I can assure you that you would try what ever you could to exterminate.... This animal should be extinct!



you apparently don't know what "olcowman" does/did for a living


T


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 13, 2013)

Goatherd wasn't it?


----------



## Throwback (Feb 13, 2013)

Muddywater said:


> If your primary income was livestock and yotes were taking from you, I can assure you that you would try what ever you could to exterminate.... This animal should be extinct!



what if it was introduced striped bass destroying other native fisheries in the state?


T


----------



## 56 CJ5 (Feb 14, 2013)

Coyotes will climb into a pen to get to a dog. Daddy Rabbit just lost one of his best females that had a coyote climb in her pen. He also had 3 males tore up pretty bad by the same coyote but they will make it. I don't know how much land you have but I raise a few cows and now I have some donkeys to keep my calves safe. I lost seven calves a couple of years ago to coyotes and neighbors' dogs, since the donkeys have been here all I do is drag the dog and coyote carcasses off.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 19, 2013)

New to this section of the GON forums. The thread title caught my interest. 56 CJ5 tell me more about the donkeys and yotes. I've never heard of this. Are the donkeys that fearless and vicious?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 19, 2013)

Oddball said:


> New to this section of the GON forums. The thread title caught my interest. 56 CJ5 tell me more about the donkeys and yotes. I've never heard of this. Are the donkeys that fearless and vicious?



Ive seen em bite a feral cat nearly in half!   http://suite101.com/article/guard-donkeys-mules-protect-against-predators-a189778


----------



## chewy32 (Feb 19, 2013)

That is so weird last night i had a huge coyote  come up in the back yard bout 230 in the am and my lil squirrel dog was going nuts. I actually opened the window and yelled at it and it stoped and looked around then went back down the Hollar,  Next time i will open window  n deal with who ever complains


----------



## WildlifeCommando (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey there. My name is Steven Lenoir and I host an outdoor show called Wildlife Commando. I am an Army veteran and a full time college student. We can take care of them quietly and cleanly with bows or rifles. We are extremely flexible and would love the opportunity to fix this for you. please call me at 808-542-6506.


----------



## wildman0517 (Mar 4, 2013)

Go to lowes and buy an infrared wireless garage alarm and set some sensors around your pen,  so when a coyote comes by your dogs pen it will go off  in your house set a light over it and shoot them form your window, did this with armadillos around the yard and it worked good, I used an elusive wildlife light


----------



## pine nut (Mar 4, 2013)

Oddball said:


> New to this section of the GON forums. The thread title caught my interest. 56 CJ5 tell me more about the donkeys and yotes. I've never heard of this. Are the donkeys that fearless and vicious?



Donkeys are bad!  They account for more human deaths per year than any other domesticated animal.  They will put a whooping on coyotes and dogs too sometimes. Once went to se about buying a horse and when we went to a pasture to see the horse a doberman went there with us.  When a small donkey came running over the hill braying like the jackazz it was, that doberman tucked his hinny and took off. That thing was all teeth and eyeballs!


----------



## JohnK (Mar 5, 2013)

pine nut said:


> Donkeys are bad!  They account for more human deaths per year than any other domesticated animal.  They will put a whooping on coyotes and dogs too sometimes. Once went to se about buying a horse and when we went to a pasture to see the horse a doberman went there with us.  When a small donkey came running over the hill braying like the jackazz it was, that doberman tucked his hinny and took off. That thing was all teeth and eyeballs!



I know a guy that bought a donkey to help protect a couple of goats from coyotes. The donkey killed the goats. Watch out.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh man............


----------



## ThePaleRyder (Mar 6, 2013)

Why not do what very, very many folks up in this part do?  It's smart, it's cheap, it doesn't kill innocent (other) animals, it isn't a typical sick-minded approach, and....it's cheap...and smart (didn't I say that earlier?).

Put yourself a cheap donkey nearby.  Let it be able to get to all sides of your dog pen.

No coyotes will molest your dogs.  Guaranteed.  And proven.  And cheap, and smart, and not sick-minded (like poison and treble hooks ARE).


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2013)

Interesting thread.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 7, 2013)

I've had donkeys for years.  They sometimes kill new born goats, because they don't recognize them as part of the herd.

On yotes, a friend told me that he had found a pretty good trick.  I've yet to try it, but he takes some 18" to 20" wide PVC pipe about 6' long and buries it in the dirt at an angle.  He then sprays the inside with cooking spray and throws in either chicken bait or when he can get them, live chickens.  The angle has to be steep enough where the yote can't walk back up it.  He said he has worn out the yotes with this and they don't seem to get wise to it.  That way, if it is a neighbor's dog, you can get it out safely.


----------



## sleepr71 (Mar 7, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> I've had donkeys for years.  They sometimes kill new born goats, because they don't recognize them as part of the herd.
> 
> On yotes, a friend told me that he had found a pretty good trick.  I've yet to try it, but he takes some 18" to 20" wide PVC pipe about 6' long and buries it in the dirt at an angle.  He then sprays the inside with cooking spray and throws in either chicken bait or when he can get them, live chickens.  The angle has to be steep enough where the yote can't walk back up it.  He said he has worn out the yotes with this and they don't seem to get wise to it.  That way, if it is a neighbor's dog, you can get it out safely.



Good idea MudDucker..worth a try. However..you can NOT use live animals for bait!! As far as donkeys go: They will make you the star of the neighborhood... They are LOUD,they don't discriminate which canines they run down & bite/stomp to death,and..they have to be fed!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 11, 2013)

JohnK said:


> I know a guy that bought a donkey to help protect a couple of goats from coyotes. The donkey killed the goats. Watch out.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 11, 2013)

Off topic from OP, but I gotta ask this yote question? Can they climb a fence?

Daughter is a Sr. in college at MTSU, works interning at the local airport this semester. Last Friday she was asked to go with 2 other airport employees in a golf cart to run a few yotes off the runway. Sometimes its deer and they do employ a hunter sometimes. This is Murfreesboro, TN. Well, they drove the 2 yotes off and one scampered up and over 10 ft chain link fence with a single strand of barbed wire at the top. Climbed it rather easily, she says. She is not a young child, and also she also a licensed pilot as her degree. She is realiable in her word. But this is really hard for me to pass off as real! I asked for a pic or video next time this happens..she is there almost daily.


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 11, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Off topic from OP, but I gotta ask this yote question? Can they climb a fence?


----------



## albridges (Mar 11, 2013)

JohnK said:


> I know a guy that bought a donkey to help protect a couple of goats from coyotes. The donkey killed the goats. Watch out.



Got to see this in action. Friend of mine had a jack with about a dozen goats. We had to move about 8 more in and that donkey took out 4 of the new goats.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 12, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


>



Wow.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 12, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


>



Great vid. Yep, I watched one spring right over an 8 foot wooden privacy fence once, almost as if it leaped over without even touching it.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Apr 25, 2013)

I believe what the OP is saying.  My dad used to live on a farm and his wife had a huge male St. Bernard dog.  At night they kept him in a pen with a concrete floor and high chain link...I think it might have had a roof on it too, I'm pretty sure it did.  Anyway, one morning he heard a racket and looked out his bedroom window to see his St. Bernard's pen surrounded by coyotes howling and yipping.  I doubt they were just being sociable.  I've killed a few yotes on the farm and my dad certainly knows a yote from a dog.

To the OP, did you ever get any relief for your beagles?


----------



## bdumont (May 10, 2013)

They are bad over my way too.  I am hearing them close every night.  Family member down the road lost a dog to them a few weeks back.


----------



## ashleyjohn (Aug 24, 2013)

Swain08 said:


> I'm looking into getting some new traps now any suggestion on best brand



KB 5.5 works great for targeting both coyote as well as fox.


----------



## Ff2012 (Aug 25, 2013)

I got a donkey for just that reason and he could care less, he's just a goofy pet. The mule does better though


----------

